# Power of attorney



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

In the US my wife and I always made sure we were beneficiaries on each other's financial accounts AND that we had power of attorney authorizations as well.

In Mexico - we have wills and (I'm 99% certain) we have living wills as well. BUT - I learned today that we have no power of attorney designations. Would seem to me that if you are living alone (in particular) in Mexico - you might want to consider this. 

Apparently (here) there are varying degrees of authority. Your POA can make medical decisions on your behalf. As I write this no one can make those decisions for me (or my wife). If you utterly trust the person you give POA you can give them utter control in the event you are incapacitated. 

As Mexican citizens the process requires about one hour time, a copy of both sides of your INE card, and 3500 pesos. A non-Mexican would need to supply a copy of their passport.

Note to self : To 'open' the will of a deceased spouse costs 15,000 pesos. You need to bring your spouse's original will and death certificate.


----------

